# Suche 4pin Molex auf DC Stecker Kabel



## Naitrum (29. Januar 2011)

Ich möchte ein Revoltec Backlight in meinen PC einbauen. Da das Netzteil ja schon 12V liefert, ist es unsinnig das mitgeliefert Netzteil des Backlights zu verwenden. Leider habe ich kein passendes Adapterkabel bei Google gefunden. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## ConCAD (29. Januar 2011)

Einen Adapter hab ich zwar nicht gefunden, ich würd dir aber empfehlen, das einfach selbst zu bauen. Einfach die 12V und GND-Leitungen eines Molex-Steckers an den Klinken-Stecker löten (außen GND, innen 12V)


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Januar 2011)

Ja einfach selber machen, ist das einfachste.


----------



## Naitrum (29. Januar 2011)

Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Aber selber machen wollte ich das Teil nur wenn es sowas wircklich nicht zu kaufen gibt. Weil für mich ist kaufen definitiv leichter als selber machen.


----------

